# FLAT OUT BEST PISTON FIGHTER TO SEE COMBAT BY END OF 1944



## DAVIDICUS (Apr 17, 2005)

What was the best piston engined fighter to see combat (actually engage the enemy) by the end of 1944.

It matters not that very few actually saw combat.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 17, 2005)

F4U


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2005)

i don't really do fighters much..........


----------



## Jank (Apr 17, 2005)

Wasn't there a Focke Wolf 190 that came out in late 44 that was a real screamer?


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 17, 2005)

Was the Tempest out in 44, if so I'd say that especially at low level


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 17, 2005)

Tempest - 24 cylinder sleeve valve H Configuration defiantely!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 17, 2005)

Yea, great plane, but Glycol, well you know.  That's why you need a round engine, and an F4U has a round engine that could run on missing cylinders!


----------



## Soren (Apr 18, 2005)

Either the Spitfire Mk.XIV.e or the Fw-190D9.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 18, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Yea, great plane, but Glycol, well you know.  That's why you need a round engine, and an F4U has a round engine that could run on missing cylinders!


Yeah, baby!  

In truth I love the Spit and Tempest too, but the Corsair was undeniably tough! 
And it just looked so damned cool too! What a plus!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 18, 2005)

The Tempest looked better, especially with the big radiator


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 18, 2005)

this is true, i have more taste than anyone here so if i say it's good looking, like i do with the tiffy, you have to take my word for it.......


----------

